# Just a quick translation help please :)



## Yamit

I need someone to translate this for me please. line by line. Multumesc 

O-mbrățișare, o sărutare,
Un loc sub soare vreau,
În care nici măcar un singur gând nu doare,
Te alung și te chem iar, te las și iar te iau
Cu mine și în vise, și oriunde m-aș mai duce-n lumea mare


----------



## farscape

This is it, a quick and non-pretentious translation 


An embrace, a kiss,
A place under the sun I want,
Where not even a thought can harm,
I send you away and I call you back again, I leave you and then I take you, With me and in my dreams, and everywhere I go in the whole world 

PS. I used my discretion as moderator to provide this translation, which is not exactly compliant to the forum rules 

Later,
f.


----------



## Yamit

Haha so thank you very much for breaking the rules for me 

And thanks for the translation  Iv'e been wanting to know what this means for ages now and my Romanian is still pretty weak at the moment.

Have a great day.


----------



## Yamit

Thank you


----------

